# Duugar caught is Achley Madison outing.



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ight-stands-sex-toy-experimentation-more.html
REVEALED: Josh Duggar 'paid almost $1,000 for multiple Ashley Madison accounts in search of oral sex, one-night stands, sex toy experimentation and more'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...x-toy-experimentation-more.html#ixzz3jJAMkImS 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I read one report that said he had two accounts and had paid $250 extra to "guarantee he got lucky" aka "affair guarantee". 

Yup, there's some real christian family values. 

http://gawker.com/family-values-activist-josh-duggar-had-a-paid-ashley-ma-1725132091


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Who is Josh Duggar and who cares what he spends his money on?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

What would prevent anyone opening an account in another's name?
I remember seeing Homer Simpson on BO's donor lists


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> What would prevent anyone opening an account in another's name?
> I remember seeing Homer Simpson on BO's donor lists


Credit cards are tied to addresses. That is how they know. Unless of course it was his wife using his card. There was two different accounts for two years. Both tied to differnt homes he lived in.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Looks like he's not alone, whoever he is.
Obama administration emails found in Ashley Madison data dump


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Looks like he's not alone, whoever he is.
> Obama administration emails found in Ashley Madison data dump


So what we have is a group claiming they *stole* information from a website, who is now claiming the information they are posting is 100% accurate, but there is *no way of knowing if it's real* or not.

I see it as just one more NON- newsworthy story if we have to believe the crooks aren't liars too


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> Who is Josh Duggar and *who cares what he spends his money on?*


You and I agree for once.


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

At least he's moved on to willing adults who are not related to him. A step in the right direction for him.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

If he were President (Bill Clinton) could get it for free.

.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ealed-37-million-Ashley-Madison-cheaters.html

Josh Duggar has admitted being unfaithful to his wife after his name emerged among 37 million Ashley Madison users. 
In a new statement the reality star said: 'I have been the biggest hypocrite ever. While espousing faith and family values, I have secretly over the last several years been viewing pornography on the internet and this became a secret addiction and I became unfaithful to my wife.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...on-Ashley-Madison-cheaters.html#ixzz3jNfzZLwd 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Ordinarily I wouldn't be concerned over what someone does to destroy their marriage vows, but this guy was actively working to keep other folks from entering the sanctity of the institution that he was so industriously degrading. 

Seems like there is some kind of moral lesson here.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I feel sorry for his wife and children for being pulled into the whole mess. I'm sure his wife will stand by him but I suspect her life is not going to be an easy for a while.


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

wr said:


> I feel sorry for his wife and children for being pulled into the whole mess. I'm sure his wife will stand by him but I suspect her life is not going to be an easy for a while.


Biblically, from what I know she can get a divorce due to his admitted adultery. Even though she stood by him in the first issue about his 'curiosity' as a 14/15 yr old, she & her family may not be as understanding this time since she appears to be a very devout & modest Christian young women. 
Wr you're right what a mess for all of the innocents involved in this trainwreck.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Does this situation have anything to do with same sex marriages, cakes, or Subway sandwiches?:smack


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> So what we have is a group claiming they *stole* information from a website, who is now claiming the information they are posting is 100% accurate, but there is *no way of knowing if it's real* or not.


I think we can be sure that Duugar's information was real, since he's already apologized for it.

But it seems that we can just about count on off-color behavior from family values Christians who are in the public eye.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmmmm seems he's addicted to pornography.
Something I noticed that is very common when someone gets popped for child porn / molestation / or other gross deviant behavior:

They have the same / similar type frames (if they are wearing glasses).
They have the same / very similar shaped eyes.
They (the men) have male pattern baldness (in varying degrees).

It's just something I have noticed when faces are splashed on the TV or Intronet.....


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Hmmmm seems he's addicted to pornography.


Did I miss something?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

edcopp said:


> Does this situation have anything to do with same sex marriages, cakes, or *Subway sandwiches*?:smack


Now that one depresses me.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Did I miss something?



http://americablog.com/2015/08/josh...to-remove-references-to-porn-molestation.html


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Isn't he one of 20 kids or so in that family? You'd have to look far and wide to find a family even half that size that doesn't have at least one weirdo or pervert of some sort in it. Perversions come in many forms and aren't that uncommon. But, this gives Christian bashers a chance to gloat a bit and feel better about their own perversions. Has there been a thread started about the Subway dude? Don't think so. Maybe it's because he doesn't claim he is a Christian?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> Isn't he one of 20 kids or so in that family? You'd have to look far and wide to find a family even half that size that doesn't have at least one weirdo or pervert of some sort in it. Perversions come in many forms and aren't that uncommon. But, this gives Christian bashers a chance to gloat a bit and feel better about their own perversions. Has there been a thread started about the Subway dude? Don't think so. Maybe it's because he doesn't claim he is a Christian?


Do you think that molestation and infidelity are representative of good christian family values?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you think that molestation and infidelity are representative of good christian family values?


Where did I say that? Of course not. I said perversions are common and most large families have at least one black sheep of some sort. You (the collective you) like to use such things to try to show Christians are no different than other people. That's the reason this thread was started in the first place.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> Where did I say that? Of course not.


Why are you complaining that it is being posted about?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why are you complaining that it is being posted about?


Not complaining at all. Just explaining why it was posted. I can find more stories of perversions in an hour on the net than I have time to post but I haven't seen any threads about those. You might want to look up "free bleeders" or Rosie O'Donnel's latest comment as examples.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretending to not know the game is stupid. 

One side posts story's of the other sides idiots and laughs, then the ones being laughed at posts a story of the other sides idiot. This is repeated every few minutes for days, weeks, months and even years.

Each side thinks it's fun and a great way to waste a day.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> http://americablog.com/2015/08/josh...to-remove-references-to-porn-molestation.html


Sounds more like an excuse than an addiction.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Sounds more like an excuse than an addiction.


You asked if "you had missed something" so I provided what you missed.......

I agree.
I think porn gazers make a choice. 
I know studies show that porn rearranges the way the brain works.....
But to blame one's inability to make better choices and not be a disgusting pig? I am tired of hearing that song.....

I don't care what 'label' one likes to 'stick' to themselves.....if you're not walking the walk, everyone will eventually find out, you're all talk.
And that just make's one a fraud of a human being. Labels aside.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm surprised everybody cares more about some minor reality TV personality than the people in the Obama "administration" doing the same thing on the same website.
Of course, the media has been forbidden to release those names.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm surprised everybody cares more about some minor reality TV personality than the people in the Obama "administration" doing the same thing on the same website.
> Of course, the media has been forbidden to release those names.


Those tv personalities have been preaching about morality with regards to others sex lives while getting in the gutter in their own.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just goes to show you that dirtbags come in all shapes, sizes, colors, and labels!!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Those tv personalities have been preaching about morality with regards to others sex lives while getting in the gutter in their own.


So?
If it's just hypocrisy that bothers you, that brings us back to Obamaco
But then you don't get any cool points for caring what happens in the White House..we expect people who work for Obama to be scumbags.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Those tv personalities have been preaching about morality with regards to others sex lives while getting in the gutter in their own.


And these government employees have been doing the same thing with a .gov address on government time. We taxpayers are paying for it. At least Duugar wasn't spending my money in his perversion. A lot of government employees have government credit cards and have been caught before misusing them. I wonder just how much garbage like this we are paying for.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Again, a dirtbag is a dirtbag.
The thing they ALL have in common is they said "I Do" to one person, then decided "they don't". 
Sneaking around having affairs levels the playing field. 
At the end of the day, all dirtbags are the same. 
I don't care what "talk you talk" in the public, it's your walk (or in their case, slither) that shows the REAL person they are.

So, every time an atheist says "OMG" does that make them some kind of mega hypocrite that deserves to be burned at the stake?
Uh no.

So yeah, a dirtbag, is a dirtbag, no matter his / her race creed color, orientation, job, opinion, etc.
Base line is this. They are dirtbags.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Well this dirtbag discussion was about one person and what he did as he already has been in the news for other crap with regards to sex and morality.

Feel free to start another thread about politics and those in government getting caught. Just because we are discussing this here does not mean we can't have another discussion about those dirtbags.

The assumptions that talking about one means we don't care about the other is all on you and nothing to do with our reality.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It's ALL Bush's fault !!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Well this dirtbag discussion was about one person and what he did as he already has been in the news for other crap with regards to sex and morality.
> 
> Feel free to start another thread about politics and those in government getting caught. Just because we are discussing this here does not mean we can't have another discussion about those dirtbags.
> 
> The assumptions that talking about one means we don't care about the other is all on you and nothing to do with our reality.


:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Feel free to re read!
Cause one thing unites politicians, poets, preachers, puppet makers, pencil pushers, etc......they ALL made the decision to cheat on their spouse.
And that, my dear, levels the playing ground making them ALL the same.
Dirtbags.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Those tv personalities have been preaching about morality with regards to others sex lives while getting in the gutter in their own.


Yup, the dirtbag in question was the former executive director of the Family Research Council until he was fired for molesting minor girls. Now he's outed for cheating on his wife. 

Solid family values and morality there all right.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yup, the dirtbag in question was the former executive director of the Family Research Council until he was fired for molesting minor girls. Now he's outed for cheating on his wife.
> 
> Solid family values and morality there all right.


YOU are so right.
He is an oober dirtbag in my book.
Pretending to be this 'christian man' when he's not, not even close.
The WORST of 'wolves in sheeps clothing'.
Sickening.

And he smears the Name of God like a chimp smears poop on a wall.
And make no mistake; no amount of shame or excommunication will compare to The One he will answer to if he does not change.

Goes to show, you really cannot trust another human beings 'words'. No matter who they are or who they align themselves with.

People will "look back" at this guys 'actions' and go WOW I missed that WOW that was a red flag and I missed that WOW, how'd I miss THAT.
Trust me.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Feel free to re read!
> Cause one thing unites politicians, poets, preachers, puppet makers, pencil pushers, etc......they ALL made the decision to cheat on their spouse.
> ...


Yes, so does that mean we need to discuss every
dirt bag out there on this thread?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

My goodness no, this thread would have an infinite amount of pages, no one could ever keep up!!

I just think elevating one dirtbag over another is dangerous.
Ashley Madison has a big list of names that have yet to be exposed, and good chances are 'everyone you know' will find 'one or more' of their "champions" on the same list as the duggar dude........crow is not tasty!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> My goodness no, this thread would have an infinite amount of pages, no one could ever keep up!!
> 
> I just think elevating one dirtbag over another is dangerous.
> Ashley Madison has a big list of names that have yet to be exposed, and good chances are 'everyone you know' will find 'one or more' of their "champions" on the same list as the duggar dude........crow is not tasty!


This dirt bag cheated on his wife after professing his morality on national TV. Quite a bit different than someone using their work email to register for a cheating website with out the context of who they are and if they are even married. A lot of those people registered on that website are there because they know most married hookups are just for sex, so a lot of singles are on there as well.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Everyone that said "for better for worse, rich or poor, sick or healthy, till death do us part" PROFESSED their love and monogamy for the person standing next to them on teh wedding day.

SO taking me back to my original point......

Every *married* man / woman on Ashley Madison's list is the same.
A liar, cheater, dirtbag.
No one is 'better, cleaner, or has an excuse".

They all PROFESSED their love and monogamy on the wedding day, and they are now being found out as lying cheating dirtbags.

That's the bottom line.
So just because a person has a vendetta / hate / prejudice for a certain type of person, belief or choice doesn't mean that they are a BIGGER dirtbag than a person, belief or choice they like!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Everyone that said "for better for worse, rich or poor, sick or healthy, till death do us part" PROFESSED their love and monogamy for the person standing next to them on teh wedding day.
> 
> SO taking me back to my original point......
> 
> ...


Okay, lets go with different dirtbag and this thread was about one dirtbag.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

If I went on Ashley Madison, I'd just be a dirty old man. If I was on TV talking bad about the dirty old man on the mountain while being a dirty young man, well.... I'd be a hypocrite also.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> They all PROFESSED their love and monogamy on the wedding day, and they are now being found out as lying cheating dirtbags.


I had a woman explain to me why wedding vows don't count. She said it doesn't count because everyone says that on their wedding day.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I hardly ever gloat(takes me back to the time when dad use to say "god forgive me if I gloat" about one thing or another) but I'm so enjoying the downfall of this slimey creep. I wonder if Huckabee is still standing by him? jmo. ~Georgia.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Just goes to show you that dirtbags come in all shapes, sizes, colors, and labels!!


No, what it shows is that if you talk the talk you can get away with anything -- unless you get caught red-handed. He could talk the talk as well as anyone. He knew what family values Christians wanted to hear, and that's what he told them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nevada said:


> I had a woman explain to me why wedding vows don't count. She said it doesn't count because everyone says that on their wedding day.


That's unfortunate. Not everyone holds this line. There are some out there that took their vows seriously.
That would be like me saying "every man is a cheater" and we all know that's not true.




Nevada said:


> No, what it shows is that if you talk the talk you can get away with anything -- unless you get caught red-handed. He could talk the talk as well as anyone. He knew what family values Christians wanted to hear, and that's what he told them.


Correct. He is a wolf, in sheeps clothing.
And God was clear: Those things done in secret WILL be laid bare for ALL to see.
If duggar would have spent more time on biblegateway.com and less time on ashley madison, he would have known that. :smack


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I've always assumed Christianity was for sinners. 
You wouldn't need it if you weren't.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I've always assumed Christianity was for sinners.
> You wouldn't need it if you weren't.


If you go to great lengths to claim you are the first, you're supposed to stop being the second.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> I've always assumed Christianity was for sinners.
> You wouldn't need it if you weren't.



If Duggar had presented himself as such, I would be quite sympathetic but he chose to publicly sit in judgement and condemn other sinners while committing adultery. 

I wish he would have thought of his wife and children before he decided to 'spice up his life' because they also have to live with the consequences of his actions.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

wr said:


> If Duggar had presented himself as such, I would be quite sympathetic but he chose to publicly sit in judgement and condemn other sinners while committing adultery.
> 
> *I wish he would have thought of his wife and children before he decided to 'spice up his life' because they also have to live with the consequences of his actions*.


I wish EVERY dirtbag that cheated on his/her spouse would have thought of their spouse and children instead of only themselves.......
But that's what makes all dirtbags equal.
THEY ONLY think of themselves.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you go to great lengths to claim you are the first, you're supposed to stop being the second.



Lol sure. 
I don't remember seeing that law. 

That's a pretty silly expectation. 

What Christians ARE supposed to do is TRY to stop sinning.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I wish EVERY dirtbag that cheated on his/her spouse would have thought of their spouse and children instead of only themselves.......
> But that's what makes all dirtbags equal.
> THEY ONLY think of themselves.



What makes you think he cheated ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Who???


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Dugger is simply the latest in a long line of hypocrite slime bags, but trying to judge an entire religion on the actions of this scum is like judging everyone, who walks into a bank, by the actions of Jessie James.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol sure.
> I don't remember seeing that law.
> 
> That's a pretty silly expectation.
> ...


Some don't seem to "try" very hard, if at all.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> Mr. Dugger is simply the latest in a long line of hypocrite slime bags, b*ut trying to judge an entire religion on the actions of this scum* is like judging everyone, who walks into a bank, by the actions of Jessie James.


We see others attempting it here everyday. Islam, and atheists top the list. Liberals, Democrats, Republicans even city dwellers all tarnished with a big fat brush.

I personally was judging those that like to judge me.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, the anti religious arguments come down to "They act like they are all so superior and they're not. Nah nah nah nah nah." So their logic is if a person does not want to be superior from the start and behaves badly is actually a better person for not trying at all. Or at least more admirable in their belief system. 
Certainly it does have an air of convenience about it. Can't fail if never tried. Or is that always fail but it's ok. 
Under any circumstances, it should be harder to get away with that kind of thinking. But self satisfaction, whether religious or anti religious, is very hard to overcome. It is hard to even interrupt its ranting.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

where I want to said:


> So their logic is if a person does not want to be superior from the start and behaves badly is actually a better person for not trying at all.


I suspect that Josh Duugar was talking the talk for what he could get out of it, not for a desire to live a more moral life. If he wanted a more moral life then he would have been walking the walk along with the talk.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Actually, the anti religious arguments come down to "They act like they are all so superior and they're not. Nah nah nah nah nah." So their logic is if a person does not want to be superior from the start and behaves badly is actually a better person for not trying at all. Or at least more admirable in their belief system.
> Certainly it does have an air of convenience about it. Can't fail if never tried. Or is that always fail but it's ok.
> Under any circumstances, it should be harder to get away with that kind of thinking. But self satisfaction, whether religious or anti religious, is very hard to overcome. It is hard to even interrupt its ranting.


Not how I see it.

I see us all as flawed. Everyone should be trying to be better. Some however do a lot of saying that they are better and know better when they prove all the time they are not.

For example this Pope. He is in very superior position in his religion but he does not come off as believing he is better than anyone else. His humility and journey inspires all. He stands behind what he believes but he shows no arrogance because he knows he could always be wrong.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I suspect that Josh Duugar was talking the talk for what he could get out of it, not for a desire to live a more moral life. If he wanted a more moral life then he would have been walking the walk along with the talk.


So that makes him a fraud as far as religion goes. Not makes religion a fraud because it was abused by a man.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

where I want to said:


> So that makes him a fraud as far as religion goes. Not makes religion a fraud because it was abused by a man.


Careful now, don't overwhelm us with that kind of common sense thinking all at once. :goodjob:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

where I want to said:


> So that makes him a fraud as far as religion goes. Not makes religion a fraud because it was abused by a man.


I only suggested that Duugar was a fraud.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Some don't seem to "try" very hard, if at all.



You would have to put your self in their shoes and understand their motivations and limitations to have any knowledge of how hard they try.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Who???



What makes you think Mr Duugar cheated ?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> What makes you think Mr Duugar cheated ?


He admitted he cheated. 

http://www.people.com/article/josh-duggar-infidelity-pornography-addiction-statement


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nevada said:


> I only suggested that Duugar was a fraud.


I will go one step further, and say duggar IS a fraud.
And either you do, or do not, there is no credit for try.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> He admitted he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/josh-duggar-infidelity-pornography-addiction-statement



He did ? Is this something new ? I haven't seen that. It's not in the link you posted. 

The link you posted was about his infidelity not a word in there about cheating.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> He did ? Is this something new ? I haven't seen that. It's not in the link you posted.
> 
> The link you posted was about his infidelity not a word in there about cheating.


You might need glasses.

"Josh Duggar Admits Infidelity and Pornography Addiction: 'I Have Been the Biggest Hypocrite Ever'"


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.duggarfamily.com/2015/8/statements-from-jim-bob-and-michelle-duggar-and-josh-duggar

"August 20, 2015
Statement From Jim Bob and and Michelle Duggar: 

Please see the statement below from our son Josh regarding recent media stories about him. When we learned of this late last night our hearts were broken. As we continue to place our trust in God we ask for your prayers for Josh, Anna, our grandchildren and our entire family.



Statement From Josh Duggar:

I have been the biggest hypocrite ever. While espousing faith and family values, I have secretly over the last several years been viewing pornography on the internet and this became a secret addiction and I became unfaithful to my wife. 

I am so ashamed of the double life that I have been living and am grieved for the hurt, pain and disgrace my sin has caused my wife and family, and most of all Jesus and all those who profess faith in Him. 

I brought hurt and a reproach to my family, close friends and the fans of our show with my actions that happened when I was 14-15 years old, and now I have re-broken their trust. 

The last few years, while publicly stating I was fighting against immorality in our country while hiding my own personal failings.

As I am learning the hard way, we have the freedom to choose our actions, but we do not get to choose our consequences. I deeply regret all the hurt I have caused so many by being such a bad example. 

I humbly ask for your forgiveness. Please pray for my precious wife Anna and our family during this time. 

Josh Duggar "


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Perhaps your glasses work better than mine ? Could you explain to me where he used the word cheating ?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Perhaps your glasses work better than mine ? Could you explain to me where he used the word cheating ?


I see. It is not cheating if they don't use the actual word. Yes, men do tend to use that kind of thing to lie.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

What does unfaithful mean to you? To me it indicates cheating/infidelity, but to each their own.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I wonder what he did to be unfaithful. Haven't been following the Ashley Madison story very closely. But, I imam me its been a rather tense week for all the households and some companies or agencies where those people on the data dump live and work.

I know different people define unfaithful differently. If Josh duggar actually exchanged digital pictures or texts or whatever, or actually met anyone or dated, or screwed around with any real people from that site or otherwise, I'd think it will come out eventually.

Don't know if the data dump shows who people contacted so the media can track it. But, even if it doesn't seems like a lot of people are eager to profit from fame and financially by leaking info about their affairs, especially with high profile people.

I saw some news about Ben affoeck's nanny calling papparrazzi to come take pictures. And, that guy married to Hillary Clinton's assistant got his phone pictures and affair info published.

I don't know that the duggars are any better or worse than many other people. Sounds like this duggar has issues that really are hurting his family, not just himself.

There's a family we don't like much that we see sometimes at Homeschool stuff. It'll be hilarious to see how they're reaction ng. Cause the mom thinks that he rest if us (some of whom are also Christian even) are all doomed be cause we don't want to be just like the duggars in all things, lol.

Anyhoo, I wonder what the guys unfaithful act was. Cheating, dating, texting, email, just joining Ashley Madison, having impure thoughts, etc....

I feel bad for his relatives who have to be linked to him in a negative way, who might genuinely not be anything like him. Tarnishing a family name sucks.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> He did ? Is this something new ? I haven't seen that. It's not in the link you posted.
> 
> The link you posted was about his infidelity not a word in there about cheating.


Oh come on now, have you never heard the phrase "He was cheating on his wife" to describe infidelity?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> What does unfaithful mean to you? To me it indicates cheating/infidelity, but to each their own.


Maybe "bending the rules". Cheating sounds so negative


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Maybe "bending the rules". Cheating sounds so negative


True. Unfaithful sounds so much better than the dude paid $250 to get a guaranteed hookup and is a straight up cheater and child molester, huh?


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't think he's a fraud. I believe he really believes but is just really bad at living it. I'm in no position to judge another man's heart so I err on the side of believing he is what he says inside even if he fails to live up to his own beliefs.


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I will go one step further, and say duggar IS a fraud.
> And either you do, or do not, there is no credit for try.


If you do everything right, then why would you need Jesus?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> You might need glasses.
> 
> "Josh Duggar Admits Infidelity and Pornography Addiction: 'I Have Been the Biggest Hypocrite Ever'"


Actually, I believe that is a headline and it is my understanding that he amended his original statement by, removing the comment about infidelity porn addiction thus leaving only the comment about being unfaithful to his wife and a hypocrite.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

kuriakos said:


> If you do everything right, then why would you need Jesus?


I was kinda thinking that if you have folks like Duggar who have judged many in a very public way, you probably don't need Jesus anyhow. The job seems to have been filled.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> Actually, I believe that is a headline and it is my understanding that he amended his original statement by, removing the comment about infidelity porn addiction thus leaving only the comment about being unfaithful to his wife and a hypocrite.


I posted his statement on the Duggar's own site.


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

wr said:


> I was kinda thinking that if you have folks like Duggar who have judged many in a very public way, you probably don't need Jesus anyhow. The job seems to have been filled.


The job of judgment perhaps, but Jesus has another job: atonement. There's no need for atonement if you don't screw up.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I posted what is on his statement on the Duggar's own site.


Thanks. I'd read it had been amended.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Why do the people who set no standard for themselves to meet rejoice so when those who do advocate a standard fail to live up to it? Do they think that someone else failing a standard somehow magically means they themselves are automatically better? Do they believe having no standards is a way that actually leads to better behavior? Or just that attempting to set standards that are not easily met is a waste of time because failure sometimes is a surety?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Why do the people who set no standard for themselves to meet rejoice so when those who do advocate a standard fail to live up to it? Do they think that someone else failing a standard somehow magically means they themselves are automatically better? Do they believe having no standards is a way that actually leads to better behavior? Or just that attempting to set standards that are not easily met is a waste of time because failure sometimes is a surety?


How would you know who has set what standard for themselves? Just because someone does not announce it to the world or have a television show about does not mean their standards could be even higher than yours.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

kuriakos said:


> If you do everything right, then why would you need Jesus?


If I stand in a pulpit and beat my chest and point my finger on one hand and use my other hand to log into my ashley madison account..........um, yeah. Really do I need to explain it?

If I stand up and beat my chest in the Name of God that _______ is a sin yet I am committing adultery? Um yeah, I am a fraud. Wolf in sheeps clothing, FRAUD.

HE misused the Name of God.
Period.
If you want to be a dirtbag, do it, fly your dirtbag flag with pride. But DON'T smear the Name of God by acting like your some 'christian man' when you're a DIRTBAG


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

where I want to said:


> Why do the people who set no standard for themselves to meet rejoice so when those who do advocate a standard fail to live up to it?
> Do they think that someone else failing a standard somehow magically means they themselves are automatically better?
> Do they believe having no standards is a way that actually leads to better behavior?
> Or just that attempting to set standards that are not easily met is a waste of time because failure sometimes is a surety?


Casey Anthony's attorney (remember her, the baby killer that got away w/ it) Yeah, her attorney made a public statement apologizing to his wife and kids for being a dirtbag on Ashley Madison......

Let's all sit back for one second on contemplate the utter destruction of families these A.M. dirtbags have brought........


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MO_cows said:


> Oh come on now, have you never heard the phrase "He was cheating on his wife" to describe infidelity?



I've heard a lot of things but that doesn't make it so. 

Infidelity can be cheating but isn't always they are different things. 
Cheating for instance is when a woman satisfies her lust for romance by watching a movie or reading a book instead of negotiating honestly for it with her husband. 
A man having sex with a woman he isn't married to is not cheating if his wife has consented to it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> I've heard a lot of things but that doesn't make it so.
> 
> Infidelity can be cheating but isn't always they are different things.
> Cheating for instance is when a woman satisfies her lust for romance by watching a movie or reading a book instead of negotiating honestly for it with her husband.
> A man having sex with a woman he isn't married to is not cheating if his wife has consented to it.


Uh-Huh. My eyes just rolled so far back in my head I think I saw my brain.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

where I want to said:


> Why do the people who *set no standard* for themselves to meet rejoice so when those who do advocate a standard fail to live up to it? Do they think that someone else *failing a standard *somehow magically means they themselves are automatically better? Do they believe *having no standards* is a way that actually leads to better behavior? Or just that attempting to set standards that are not easily met is a waste of time because failure sometimes is a surety?


Why do the "religious" assume everyone who doesn't follow *their* religion is some kind of "heathen"?

I know many "non religious" people who exhibit far higher* standards* than some who are constantly proclaiming their superiority due to their supposed piety


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by AmericanStand View Post
> I've heard a lot of things but that doesn't make it so.
> 
> Infidelity can be cheating but isn't always they are different things.
> ...


Remember when I said before that I thought your comments were often totally unrealistic?

That hasn't changed


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

painterswife;7531061
Statement From Josh Duggar:
I brought hurt and a reproach to my family said:


> "re-broken their trust"? Ummmmm . . . . . . yeah . . . . maybe if you were one of those fans claiming that he wasn't all that bad, and the "allegations" about him molesting his sisters was all due to people lying about him.
> 
> I certainly wasn't a fan before. I always kind of figured that in a family that big, you were going to get one or two that weren't exactly what you see on tv.
> 
> I'm thinking in this family, there are more skeletons due to come out of the closet.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

basketti said:


> Uh-Huh. My eyes just rolled so far back in my head I think I saw my brain.






Bearfootfarm said:


> Remember when I said before that I thought your comments were often totally unrealistic?
> 
> That hasn't changed



Really ? 
First fairly define what cheating really is then apply it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Are we seriously going to get into a grammar battle?

When 2 people, take a vow, and commit to one another in a monogamous relationship till death do they part:

AND when one of the above 2 decides to "emotionally and or sexually attach" themselves to another person with or without the other person's consent:
THIS IS cheating, adultery, infidelity, an affair, a breach of contract, a breach of trust, a complete and total dirtbag move.

Clear?


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Bearfootfarms, please don't toss us heathens under the bus, apparently we have more morals, dignity and respect for vows then those defending this adulterous slug.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

*************


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Really ?
> First fairly define what cheating really is then apply it.


Are you Bill Clinton in real life?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Are we seriously going to get into a grammar battle?
> 
> When 2 people, take a vow, and commit to one another in a monogamous relationship till death do they part:
> 
> ...


Maybe, in the words of a former president it really does matter what the meaning of "is" is. AS, or Duggar for that matter, don't have to convince me of their definition. My opinion of their veracity will have no effect on them. They will have to convince that person across the room, table or bed that their definition lets them off the hook. Good luck with that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Are we seriously going to get into a grammar battle?
> 
> When 2 people, take a vow, and commit to one another in a monogamous relationship till death they part.
> 
> Clear?



Well it's not right to accuse some one of A when they admit to B

Like above you are assuming one thing but do you know it ? Did they commit to a monogamous relationship ?

Now if you car to actually think about how I define cheating you will see it's actually far more reaching than the way most see it. 

Women don't usually like it because it includes things they do.


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> When *2 people*, take a vow, and commit to one another in a monogamous relationship till death do they part:
> 
> 
> Clear?


Well, at least we know you support marriage equality.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Well it's not right to accuse some one of A when they admit to B


Duggars first apology, before it was deleted, edited and resubmitted, HE ADMITTED to a porn addiction and committing adultery.


> Like above you are assuming one thing but do you know it ? Did they commit to a monogamous relationship ?


Seriously?
I was not at their christian wedding......but, I do know this: Duggar is a "one man one woman" chest thumpin 'christian' so um, yeah, I guess they probably committed to a monogamous marriage. Sheesh.



> Now if you car to actually think about how I define cheating you will see it's actually far more reaching than the way most see it.
> 
> Women don't usually like it because it includes things they do.


I don't care what you think, I know what God says: and for me, at the end of the day, that is all that matters. 
Duggar CLAIMED this same line......yet did the exact opposite in secret.
Hence the verse "all things done in secret will be laid bare for all to see".
And if he had spent as much time as he 'claimed' in Scripture he would have known this. INSTEAD the wolf was perving it up on Ashely Madison.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Deacon Mike said:


> Well, at least we know you support marriage equality.


Spell out the word assume.......
It is what it is. It doesn't mean I support it, embrace or celebrate it.
But it is, what it is.
When one person, commits to another, then has an emotional or physical attachment/joining w/ another, it's cheating.
And cheating is cheating. Period.:smack


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I define cheating as going outside the relationship to satisfy needs. 
The cheat is cheating the relationship. 

Think why the guy grabs a playboy instead of negotiating what he wats from his wife. 
Why his wife watches a chick flick instead of negotiating the romance she wants. 
AND why they stay married instead of being with someone they really want ....to lazy to divorce.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> I define cheating as going outside the relationship to satisfy needs.
> The cheat is cheating the relationship.
> 
> Think why the guy grabs a playboy instead of negotiating what he wats from his wife.
> ...


That is very strange reasoning. What is it if the husband watches the chick flick. You know sometimes a movie is just a movie.


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> If I stand in a pulpit and beat my chest and point my finger on one hand and use my other hand to log into my ashley madison account..........um, yeah. Really do I need to explain it?
> 
> If I stand up and beat my chest in the Name of God that _______ is a sin yet I am committing adultery? Um yeah, I am a fraud. Wolf in sheeps clothing, FRAUD.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I don't know enough about the guy to reach such a conclusion for myself. I've never seen that show or anything he has done so I haven't seen the chest pounding from the pulpit that you speak of. If he has presented himself as a superior person then I lean toward agreeing with you, although I still can't jump in with both feet because I don't know what's in his heart. Preaching about what you believe is right while struggling to live in accordance with that belief is not the same to me as preaching something that you don't really believe or you're not really trying to live.

His statement after the fact came across (to me, YMMV) with humility and an admission that he has been a huge hypocrite. Whether that is truly from his heart or merely written to fool suckers like me, I have no way of knowing. I can enthusiastically agree that he is a dirtbag, but so am I. I haven't committed either of the sins he is so famous for, but I've done plenty else to earn the title of dirtbag. If by happenstance I am a better Christian than him, it's by the grace of God and not anything to be proud of.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

keenataz said:


> That is very strange reasoning. What is it if the husband watches the chick flick. You know sometimes a movie is just a movie.



Is it strange because it's new ? 
What's strange about it ? That you should deal fairly with the people you love ? That one partner might want more of something than a other ?

There is a reason you take time to watch a movie , what is it ?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Is it strange because it's new ?
> What's strange about it ? That you should deal fairly with the people you love ? That one partner might want more of something than a other ?
> 
> There is a reason you take time to watch a movie , what is it ?


Well generally it is entertainment. I somehow doubt it is a reflection on how I feel about my wife


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Duggars first apology, before it was deleted, edited and resubmitted, HE ADMITTED to a porn addiction and committing adultery.


People have different opinions of what "committing adultery" or "cheating" means.

For some - "committing adultery" or "cheating" means looking at and eyeing a person.

For some - it means getting "involved" with a person - even if it's just a friend. How many affairs have started with people just being friends?

For some - it means actually having sex. 

And that word "sex" is tricky. Because some people will narrow it down even further.

Any kind of sex - oral and intercourse are considered "committing adultery" or "cheating".

For some - oral sex isn't "committing adultery" or "cheating" because "I didn't have sexual intercourse. 

I would assume for Duggar - his opinion is "He lusted after and thought of another person, so he did "commit adultery" or "cheat" on his wife.

But who knows - he very well could have had sexual intercourse with someone - but I would think if he had - that person would have come forward for their 5 minutes of fame.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Loop holes are a cheaters favorite food.

When a man/woman emotionally, visually, physically attaches themselves to another man/woman, they have broken faith, broken trust, broken vows, etc......

Playing word games does not excuse.


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

> But who knows - he very well could have had sexual intercourse with someone - but I would think if he had - that person would have come forward for their 5 minutes of fame.


He paid extra for a "guaranteed affair" so there's a good chance he did have sex with someone or multiple people. I think if he hadn't, his statement would have made it clear that he didn't go through with it. The other person would likely not come forward if they are also married.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone came forward, a porn star. Now he's in rehab but since it's another "Christian" counseling center it'll probably be as effective as the first one.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

kuriakos said:


> He paid extra for a "guaranteed affair" so there's a good chance he did have sex with someone or multiple people. I think if he hadn't, his statement would have made it clear that he didn't go through with it. The other person would likely not come forward if they are also married.


One of his 'dates' from outside the Ashley Madison thing has come forward and if she's to be believed, there isn't much wiggle room on his statement.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> One of his 'dates' from outside the Ashley Madison thing has come forward and if she's to be believed, there isn't much wiggle room on his statement.



Adult actress claims Josh Duggar paid her for sex while wife was pregnant: &#8216;I don&#8217;t think he deserves happiness&#8217;


http://www.rawstory.com/2015/08/adu...-pregnant-i-dont-think-he-deserves-happiness/


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

basketti said:


> Adult actress claims Josh Duggar paid her for sex while wife was pregnant: âI donât think he deserves happinessâ
> 
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/08/adu...-pregnant-i-dont-think-he-deserves-happiness/


I had read another interview with her and while I do believe that there are consequences for our actions, I take exception to her final thoughts. 

I believe that humans make bad choices from time to time I don't feel that he deserves no happiness nor do I feel he should be denied access to his children.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> I had read another interview with her and while I do believe that there are consequences for our actions, I take exception to her final thoughts.
> 
> I believe that humans make bad choices from time to time I don't feel that he deserves no happiness nor do I feel he should be denied access to his children.


Of course not. Unless he is a danger to them which hasn't been alleged at all.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Child molestation and incest, which he has admitted to makes him a danger to his children.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I haven't read any of the articles, but this Dugger man has had articles all over the internet for what seems like months.

Is he a hypocrite - absolutely. 

Is it because he is a hypocrite or because he is a Christian (or professed Christian) hypocrite that he is getting such press.

Is his the only example of hypocrisy we have seen?


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

So has anyone mentioned Hunter Biden?

I'm surprised that Duggar and Biden are the only big names so far.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Trixie: they are all hypocrites. 

The prosecuting attorney of the Casey Anthony trial came out and confessed he was on the site, but claims he never actually met anyone. Said he was 'just curious'. Apologized to his wife and kids......
How humiliating. That poor woman. Those poor kids.

Duggar is front and center because he was the Poster Child of "one man one woman" and really drilled home how damaging sexual sin is.........all the while he's a freak.
And everyone likes to bbq a 'christian' that is caught doing something wrong.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Trixie: they are all hypocrites.
> 
> The prosecuting attorney of the Casey Anthony trial came out and confessed he was on the site, but claims he never actually met anyone. Said he was 'just curious'. Apologized to his wife and kids......
> How humiliating. That poor woman. Those poor kids.
> ...


Crap. I have Christian friends and families that make mistakes all the time. The difference is that they don't preach to me or the world and actively work to limit the lives of people that lives their lives according to their own morals.

These TV Christians working hard against things like gay marriage should be working a lot harder to live what they are preaching.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Crap. I have Christian friends and families that make mistakes all the time. *The difference is that they don't preach to me or the world and actively work to limit the lives of people that lives their lives according to their own morals.*
> 
> *These TV Christians *working hard against things like gay marriage should be working a lot harder to live what they are preaching.


when you are right, you are right.
Wolves, in sheep's clothing.

SO many Scriptures talk about 'these types'.
"they stand on the corner, praying out loud for all to see.....Jesus said "yep, that's your reward" (meaning the ego stroke they get from man).
No reward in heaven for that kind of nonsense.

Some folks wana bash on this toolbag ONLY because he is a 'christian' because it is Christianity they hate. That's what I meant by my last sentence.

Duggar earned this. 
THIS IS PROOF that it is better to shut your mouth if you cannot WALK your talk.

ETA: Let me add this: people can make really bad choices. they can live those choices for Y-E-A-R-S.
If, WHEN they STOP, turn AWAY from those choices; never to return, THEN speak, humbly about the years they walked in those shoes, to HELP someone else come out of similar choices.......THIS does not make them a hypocrite. This makes them a changed person.
And you will know 'them' by their fruit.

So don't hear me wrong; someone can be (pick your favorite addiction, poor life choice, etc) for a lot of years, OR they can do it just once; and IF they have turned away from that and never returned to that which made them a pretty carppy person; then their life will clearly reflect that change, and few words are needed to explain.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Trixie: they are all hypocrites.
> 
> The prosecuting attorney of the Casey Anthony trial came out and confessed he was on the site, but claims he never actually met anyone. Said he was 'just curious'. Apologized to his wife and kids......
> How humiliating. That poor woman. Those poor kids.
> ...


I don't understand, do you mean all those on the site or all Christians are hypocrites. 

Well, my point is, everyone likes to bbg someone who professes to be a Christian when caught doing something wrong. Why?

We have politicians who claim to be Christians. When they get caught doing something wrong - or even when we see them constantly doing something unChristian, we don't get all giddy about reminding everyone they are Christian and are doing bad things.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Everyone that took a vow to a monogamous that was on AM looking for / finding an affair IS a hypocrite.
Saying "I do, till death do we part, just you and me babe, bla bla bla" then having an affair?
Hypocrite.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Everyone that took a vow to a monogamous that was on AM looking for / finding an affair IS a hypocrite.
> Saying "I do, till death do we part, just you and me babe, bla bla bla" then having an affair?
> Hypocrite.


Oh, I agree - I guess I would maybe put them in an even worse category than hypocrite.

I'm just wondering, though, why they are enjoying the fact this person who professed Christianity turned out to behave very unChristianly.

Oh, I really know partly why - as you say - they enjoy roasting someone like that - over sexual transgressions. 

I just don't know why other bad things done by a professed Christian doesn't bring about the same - as I said 'giddiness'?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Trixie said:


> Oh, I agree - I guess I would maybe put them in an even worse category than hypocrite.
> 
> I'm just wondering, though, why they are enjoying the fact this person who professed Christianity turned out to behave very unChristianly.
> 
> ...


Who is enjoying it? I think most are feeling pretty sorry for his wife.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

keenataz said:


> Well generally it is entertainment. I somehow doubt it is a reflection on how I feel about my wife



Perhaps it's a reflection on how you DEAL with your wife ?

You see that's what is actually THE cheat. Not dealing fairly. 
The wife that won't have sex with hubby because she can get. Her romance fix is cheating. 
Why because it's not a fair negotiation she knows she can get what she wants without giving him whT he wants. 
He knows it's wrong to have sex with another so he is LOCKED into the negotiation with no leverage because the things she wants are available in ways society approves. 
Can you see how this one sided negotiation is a cheat ?
It would be the same if she wanted cuddling and he wanted to go fishing. 
Lol yes fishing could be cheating on your wife


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Who is enjoying it? I think most are feeling pretty sorry for his wife.


 Nah!!! - they are enjoying it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Trixie said:


> Nah!!! - they are enjoying it.


I can see them enjoying Duggar's comeuppance (I don't feel bad for him one bit) but I absolutely don't enjoy watching his wife and children suffer for his actions.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I do not enjoy this one bit.
He misused the Name of God.
He betrayed and humiliated his wife and children.
He endangered his wife by having unprotected sex. 
He endangered every woman he had sex with, unprotected.
He humiliated his family.

There is NOTHING amusing, funny or enjoyable about this.

You can pull Duggars name out of this slot, and insert ANY dirtbag that has had an affair into the same slot, and all the above STILL applies. Regardless of race, religion, gender, orientation, ethnic backround, etc.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Perhaps it's a reflection on how you DEAL with your wife ?
> 
> You see that's what is actually THE cheat. Not dealing fairly.
> The wife that won't have sex with hubby because she can get. Her romance fix is cheating.
> ...


This sounds like a marriage that lacks communication.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Perhaps it's a reflection on how you DEAL with your wife ?
> 
> You see that's what is actually THE cheat. Not dealing fairly.
> The wife that won't have sex with hubby because she can get. Her romance fix is cheating.
> ...


I don't like fishing.

I don't mean to be rude, but I am having a hard time following what you are saying. I think maybe it is that there are other ways to cheat other than having ### with someone who is not your spouse. If so I actually do agree with you. 

But I still say sometimes watching a movie is just that.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I do not enjoy this one bit.
> He misused the Name of God.
> He betrayed and humiliated his wife and children.
> He endangered his wife by having unprotected sex.
> ...


But when that person goes around believing they are better than others because of their beliefs and has no problem trying to get others to change, that is a special dirt bag. 

And yes I actually take amusement in his humiliation, but certainly not his wife's or children. And really why should they be humiliated? They did nothing wrong.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> But when that person goes around believing they are better than others because of their beliefs and has no problem trying to get others to change, that is a special dirt bag.
> 
> And yes I actually take amusement in his humiliation, but certainly not his wife's or children. And really why should they be humiliated? They did nothing wrong.


The truly sad part of this is that his wife is blaming herself for him cheating. 

I almost wish I believed in hell so I could wish him a special spot there.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

keenataz said:


> But when that person goes around believing they are better than others because of their beliefs and has no problem trying to get others to change, that is a special dirt bag.


Yes, he misused the Name of God. 



> And yes I actually take amusement in his humiliation, but certainly not his wife's or children. And really *why should they be humiliated? They did nothing wrong.*


It is humiliating finding out the person you are married too, the person you took vows w/, trusted, loved, believed, etc.......is a monster.
That you 'believed' a big fat lie.
That you JUST stood by your man when the world found out that he molested his sisters AND NOW THIS?
You are completely humiliated. 
Your mind races "what's wrong with me that he had to get a porn star, prostitute?" 
What's wrong w/ me that he has to look at porn? 
Why isn't being a husband and father enough?
What's wrong with us?

Yeah, it's humiliating.

AND he's in the public eye.
She probably gets jeered for staying.
Inside, she is dying.
It's so sad. It's so so sad.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I can see them enjoying Duggar's comeuppance (I don't feel bad for him one bit) but I absolutely don't enjoy watching his wife and children suffer for his actions.


I do believe people have sympathy for his family.

I just think there is a bit of a double standard here as far as dirt bags go. I don't know if it's because he is a professed Christian dirtbag or a sexual dirtbag. Notice the 'professed' - I don't know his soul - only God does, but his actions tell me a lot.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Trixie,

I think maybe what you overlooked comparing things is considering the old adage don't bite the hand that feeds you.

Duggar's lobbying power is gone. There's no money to be made by playing nice with a network that is promoting their TV show any more. The only money to be made by the coattail riding media off the duggars at this point is by fanning the flames of interest in the scandal stories.

Politicians, powerful people, other public personalities....

If you consider that editors will consider bridges they may burn by coming out full force against different people, it can really shed some light sometimes.

As far as having empathy for his relatives, who at this point seem to genuinely be uninvolved in his shenanigans.....

Well, he's not perfect. I don't have a ton of respect for what he's done to say the least. But, I don't think it's going to do much to bless them by delving too far into raking him over the coals online and leaving a longer digital trail than already exists for his kids to have to deal with. That whole family is going to find stuff online and those they interract with in real life may carry the online mob mentality to them in person for a long while.

I feel bad for the generations that will never know what it was like before the internet. It seems to have nearly extinguished the chance for people to ever uproot and move away and reinvent themselves with a fresh start. There's an upside to that for people to have ways to be alerted to dangers. But, I don't think it comes close to outweighing the downside. Our country used to be a beacon of hope for generations for the very reason that you could fail in life or come from an undesirable background and still have opportunities to move on and work to reinvent yourself in a better way. It's sad to realize how that is disappearing so rapidly.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

gibbsgirl said:


> Trixie,
> 
> I think maybe what you overlooked comparing things is considering the old adage don't bite the hand that feeds you.
> 
> ...


Actually, I do realize there is money to be had by fanning the flames. I guess I'm wondering why it is so attractive to regular people. And--here I am posting about it-----. 

I'm not finding fault, mind you, just wondering why people, in general, will accept the wrongs and very bad actions of one and not another. Really, it is just my trying to find out what others are thinking. 

You made a wonderful - and sad - point about the internet and one's family, or even one's own bad deeds, being preserved and available for years to come. I had never thought of that even though I have realized the very mixed blessing of the internet.

Maybe it's just me, but for me, the internet is changing greatly and not for the best. Also, I think it is being manipulated in a big way, just as our other media is.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> I'm not finding fault, mind you, just wondering why people, in general, will accept the wrongs and very bad actions of one and not another. Really, it is just my trying to find out what others are thinking.


Could be people are searching for 'hope'.
Hoping that God is real, and those who are called by His Name, are different than what the world is offering.....
And then finding out that the one who CLAIMED to be one of His really is not only entrenched in the 'worlds ways' making him NO different; but entrenched in one of the most disgusting ways.

Could be that those who do NOT claim Him, look at those who DO w/ a hairy eye, because all the media talks about are the 'wolves in sheeps clothing' not the genuine Followers.

I don't know.
I can assure you this.
I don't care WHAT race, religion, orientation, etc. one claims: If you said I DO and you cheat? Well, sew a big "D" on your shirt, cause dirtbag is what they are.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Could be people are searching for 'hope'.
> Hoping that God is real, and those who are called by His Name, are different than what the world is offering.....
> And then finding out that the one who CLAIMED to be one of His really is not only entrenched in the 'worlds ways' making him NO different; but entrenched in one of the most disgusting ways.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's because those genuine followers quietly live their own lives and don't beat and berate the rest of us for ours. Maybe because the public face of your true believers is people like Duggar, not those living quietly. Want a different public face, present one. Want attitudes to change, don't excuse( general statement not directed at you) and rationalize the bad behaviors of those who make up your public face.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> Maybe it's because those genuine followers quietly live their own lives and don't beat and berate the rest of us for ours.


Absolutely.

1 Thes. 4:11-12 
and to make it your ambition to lead a quiet life: 
You should *mind your own business and work with your hands*, just as we told you, _*so that your daily life may win the respect of outsiders *_and so that you will not be dependent on anybody.




> Maybe because the public face of your true believers is people like Duggar, not those living quietly. Want a different public face, present one.


God, does not need a public face. Man does.
Meaning if we, Believers, followed Scripture, there would be no public face, no TV face, no "look at me and how holy I am" face........

It would be "we have this family down the street who....."
"these people showed up out of no where and did.......and expected nothing in return"
"My grandma was......."

It would be real live living examples. Not a mouth w/ a mic and camera.



> Want attitudes to change, don't excuse( general statement not directed at you) and rationalize the bad behaviors of those who make up your public face.


It's so unfortunate but it's human nature.
People put people on pedestals. They shouldn't. Ever.
Never ever. For any reason.

Attitudes and perceptions are personal, and you cannot change anyone who does not want change, so 'trying' to change someone / someones attitude or perception is folly.

Live by the verse above, and let God sort it out.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 1 Thes. 4:11-12
> and to make it your ambition to lead a quiet life:
> ...


And who says we can't agree on some things?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1 Peter 3:15-17

15 But in your hearts revere Christ as Lord. *Always be prepared to give an answer to everyone who asks you to give the reason for the hope that you have. But do this with gentleness and respect,*
16 keeping a clear conscience, so that those who speak maliciously against your good behavior in Christ may be ashamed of their slander. 
17 For it is better, if it is God&#8217;s will, to suffer for doing good than for doing evil.

"be ready to give an answer to those WHO ASK".

No one likes to have anything shoved down their throat.
Christians 'think' they need to 'change your mind, change your heart' by any means.
That's not God.
If man 'changes' another man, then where is there room for God's Glory?
No where.

I am guilty of this.
I was gung ho for everyone to know Jesus....and in my zealous fevor, I sent folks running for the hills.
That was my immaturity in Him, and my ignorance of the Scriptures......
And no one from the Body, correcting me.

I wish more churches spent more time explaining to Believers to 'mind their own business, work with your hands, LIVE the life, shut your mouth, until you are asked, but be ready; and be gentle, respectful'.

Gentle and respectful does not mean you are condoning sin.
It means you are doing exactly what God asked you to do.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

keenataz said:


> I don't like fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol no no no. I don't think you are rude at all! 
And yes sometimes a movie is just a movie . But anything can be cheating IF you use it against your partner. 
Church could be cheating if you use it to satisfiy your social needs and leave your partner wanting more time with you. It would be hypocrisy to then complain if they found someone else to cuddle with.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> 1 Peter 3:15-17
> 
> 15 But in your hearts revere Christ as Lord. *Always be prepared to give an answer to everyone who asks you to give the reason for the hope that you have. But do this with gentleness and respect,*
> 16 keeping a clear conscience, so that those who speak maliciously against your good behavior in Christ may be ashamed of their slander.
> ...


Let your life be your sermon --


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> Maybe it's because those genuine followers quietly live their own lives and don't beat and berate the rest of us for ours. Maybe because the public face of your true believers is people like Duggar, not those living quietly. Want a different public face, present one. Want attitudes to change, don't excuse( general statement not directed at you) and rationalize the bad behaviors of those who make up your public face.




There was a small article in my paper this week. It showed a 90 year old man with brain cancer teaching his Sunday school class! I have not heard anything on this board about this humble person that acts like a Christian in my opinion.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wanda said:


> There was a small article in my paper this week. It showed a 90 year old man with brain cancer teaching his Sunday school class! I have not heard anything on this board about this humble person that acts like a Christian in my opinion.


I agree. He may not have been the most popular President but he has turned out to be a heck of a human being. And a stellar example of a real Christian.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Seems his infidelity and porn issues were a bit more troubling.
Arrested this week for child porn, 200+ images on a computer.
Detectives said it was one of the sickest cases yet.
Wife is pregnant with 7th child.
He had a device installed on his computer that alerted his wife to porn but he bypassed that somehow.
Can't muster any sympathy for her, she already knew what he was.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Elevenpoint said:


> Seems his infidelity and porn issues were a bit more troubling.
> Arrested this week for child porn, 200+ images on a computer.
> Detectives said it was one of the sickest cases yet.
> Wife is pregnant with 7th child.
> ...


Pictures of children as young as 18 months. 
WTH goes wrong inside of someone to make them that sick and twisted?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> Pictures of children as young as 18 months.


Good grief!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Pictures of children as young as 18 months.
> WTH goes wrong inside of someone to make them that sick and twisted?


I can't understand how anyone can be that sick. Wasn't he released till the trial? What is the thought process behind that?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

no really said:


> I can't understand how anyone can be that sick. Wasn't he released till the trial? What is the thought process behind that?


Apparently, the thought was that he is a public figure and poses no flight risk. Where is that eye roll emoji when I need it?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

no really said:


> I can't understand how anyone can be that sick. Wasn't he released till the trial? What is the thought process behind that?


It's not something you can understand.
Try this scenario:
"Well honey due to your issues I'm going to have to put a device on your computer to alert me if you visit a porn site".
I can't imagine that conversation.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Elevenpoint said:


> It's not something you can understand.
> Try this scenario:
> "Well honey due to your issues I'm going to have to put a device on your computer to alert me if you visit a porn site".
> I can't imagine that conversation.


Yeah, completely unbelievable.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> REPORT: Josh Duggar paid almost $1,000 for Ashley Madison account
> REVEALED: Josh Duggar 'paid almost $1,000 for multiple Ashley Madison accounts in search of oral sex, one-night stands, sex toy experimentation and more'
> 
> Read more: REPORT: Josh Duggar paid almost $1,000 for Ashley Madison account
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


How do you find the time for all of this research?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Elevenpoint said:


> "Well honey due to your issues I'm going to have to put a device on your computer to alert me if you visit a porn site".


Wait just a minute, a wife could actually do this.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> How do you find the time for all of this research?



I am curious why you asked me that about a post I made almost 6 years ago but did not ask the same question of the poster who updated the thread with similar info and links?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> I am curious why you asked me that about a post I made almost 6 years ago but did not ask the same question of the poster who updated the thread with similar info and links?


Sorry didn't look at the date.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I guess


muleskinner2 said:


> Wait just a minute, a wife could actually do this.


I guess so if you need that.
Let's see...honey I know your busy at work but I'm raising 6 kids and pregnant with our 7th but your porn alert went off?🤔😳🤮


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Elevenpoint said:


> I guess
> 
> I guess so if you need that.
> Let's see...honey I know your busy at work but I'm raising 6 kids and pregnant with our 7th but your porn alert went off?🤔😳🤮


I would think if she knew and didnt report him she will have the kids removed .


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Guilty on both counts.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh i was busy with snow and whatnot today and wasn't watching for it. proper thing . i hope this wipes that stupid smirk off his face.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't get his wife. She knew he had cheated on her, she knew he had molested little girls, she knew he had a porn addiction - all of which he admitted to. She didn't trust him because she had software on his computer to alert her if he viewed questionable material and yet she just had baby #7 with this man. What kind of person wants their kids living with a pedophile, much less be fathered by one. I don't get it. I think they should investigate and see if he's been hurting their children because you know she let him around them. If so, send her up too.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I had never heard of him so I looked him up.

He's scum: Josh Duggar - Wikipedia

The main reason he was charged and got so much publicity is he was a conservative Republican.

The difference between a scum bag conservative and a scum bag liberal is the conservative base will dump him like a hot rock, and do all they can to punish him.

On the other hand, liberals will deny, deny, deny, blame others, and continue to support one of their scum bags.

When liberal scum bags get outed (like Bill Clinton) and I mention it to my liberal friend, I hear, "Where did you see that? Probably on Fox or one of those conservative forums. I have not seen it on CNN, MSNBC, or CBS; so I don't believe it."

When I show her video of the liberal getting caught committing some unscrupulous act, she says, "I still don't believe it. I think that was Photoshopped."


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

NRA_guy said:


> The main reason he was charged and got so much publicity is he was a conservative Republican.


The outrage isn't for his political leanings, it's for the hypocrisy of claiming to be a model Christian while living a secret immoral lifestyle.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Ya and they named their new baby.madison spelled some way but still spoken as Madison.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

NRA_guy said:


> I had never heard of him so I looked him up.
> 
> He's scum: Josh Duggar - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


I'm not really interested in making something political but I would suggest that if you're going to participate in a television show promoting certain values, it's probably a good idea to not to have many skeletons in your closet. 

Child pornography is not a victimless crime and destroys many lives.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh for heaven's sakes Forcast. i hadn't heard that yet.


----------

